# XK1 Bypass



## Chevy2004 (Sep 6, 2010)

I installed my 5902 in my Chevy silverado 2500hd diesel truck and I had a 7900 in before. My XK1 window roll up worked like a charm. now that I have it hooked up to the 5902 it does not work. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also sometimes I get that my trunk is open. I have no trunk so I have no idea what that is.

Thank you


----------

